# Matthew Palmer Tree & Texture Brushs



## phoffman99 (Aug 24, 2021)

I was trying to order some* Matthew Palmer Tree & Texture Brush - Small and went to the web site. By the time I got thru with the brush cost, the VAT, the shipping and joining his website I was going to spend 4* what the brushes cost.
I am just starting out with water color - is there a more reasonable brand and type to produce the same results?
Thanks.
*


----------



## 3Eggs (Aug 15, 2021)

phoffman99 said:


> I was trying to order some* Matthew Palmer Tree & Texture Brush - Small and went to the web site. By the time I got thru with the brush cost, the VAT, the shipping and joining his website I was going to spend 4* what the brushes cost.
> I am just starting out with water color - is there a more reasonable brand and type to produce the same results?
> Thanks.
> *


There's a Rosemary brush dealer that I've dealt with and they are really knowledgeable. Go to Linen art panels, linen panels, canvas panels, Easyl pochade boxes, Hughes studio easels, Hughes Easels, studio taborets, portable palettes, Rosemary Brushes, US Distributor of Rosemary Brushes, plein air painting supplies.
They are in Texas. I'd call them first. Very cordial.


----------



## 3Eggs (Aug 15, 2021)

3Eggs said:


> There's a Rosemary brush dealer that I've dealt with and they are really knowledgeable. Go to Linen art panels, linen panels, canvas panels, Easyl pochade boxes, Hughes studio easels, Hughes Easels, studio taborets, portable palettes, Rosemary Brushes, US Distributor of Rosemary Brushes, plein air painting supplies.
> They are in Texas. I'd call them first. Very cordial.


Oops-- its windriverarts.com


----------



## phoffman99 (Aug 24, 2021)

Thanks, great selection, just ordered a brush. They are at a convention so I have to wait until they get back to ship it to me.


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

phoffman99 said:


> *... - is there a more reasonable brand and type to produce the same results?
> Thanks.*


Have you tried Princeton Brush Company? Excellent quality brushes for all media at reasonable prices and available from most art suppliers. Often available on Amazon at the lowest price.

I am not an affiliate of PBC and do not receive compensation for the many links to their site that I share here. I just happen to really like their brushes.

My go-to watercolor dabbing brush of any size or shape are inexpensive _craft _brushes often sold for working in acrylic paint. I buy the ones with short stiff bristles sometimes called *scruffy *brushes. Plaid and FolkArt come to mind as brands, but an artist can make their own by shortening the bristles on just about any stiff-bristled brush.


----------



## phoffman99 (Aug 24, 2021)

Mullanphy said:


> Have you tried Princeton Brush Company? Excellent quality brushes for all media at reasonable prices and available from most art suppliers. Often available on Amazon at the lowest price.
> 
> I am not an affiliate of PBC and do not receive compensation for the many links to their site that I share here. I just happen to really like their brushes.
> 
> My go-to watercolor dabbing brush of any size or shape are inexpensive _craft _brushes often sold for working in acrylic paint. I buy the ones with short stiff bristles sometimes called *scruffy *brushes. Plaid and FolkArt come to mind as brands, but an artist can make their own by shortening the bristles on just about any stiff-bristled brush.


I was able to get what I wanted at Wind River Arts - Linen art panels, linen panels, canvas panels, Easyl pochade boxes, Hughes studio easels, Hughes Easels, studio taborets, portable palettes, Rosemary Brushes, US Distributor of Rosemary Brushes, plein air painting supplies.


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

phoffman99 said:


> I was able to get what I wanted at Wind River Arts - Linen art panels, linen panels, canvas panels, Easyl pochade boxes, Hughes studio easels, Hughes Easels, studio taborets, portable palettes, Rosemary Brushes, US Distributor of Rosemary Brushes, plein air painting supplies.


I was not addressing what you clearly stated in a previous post; that you had obtained what you wanted. 

You asked a question. I provided a valid answer - actually two. If you don't want answers don't ask questions.


----------



## noah (Oct 17, 2020)

I recommend ZenART brushes. Works well with watercolor and gouache. I'm so glad that I bought these brushes, they are much better than the ones I have been using till now...they hold plenty of water, have a good snap, and seem to keep their shape really well.


----------

